# Shell V Power racing



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Does anyone know what the RON rating of this fuel in Germany is? Also a recommendation on the best fuel to use over here would be very much appreciated.
Cheers Richie


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Shell V-Power Racing in Germany is 100RON fuel.

Also it´s the best fuel you can get.

As an alternative you can get Ultimate100 from from Aral/BP, but it has less oxygen in it, therefore not as as good as V-Power Racing.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

yes,use v-power or Ultimate100 and your car will be fine.



> but it has less oxygen in it, therefore not as as good as V-Power Racing.


strange i could swere that my car runs bether with the ultimate.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Richie,

Super Plus has got 98RON.. German Fuel is tolerated in + direction as far as I know, so you will never have less RON then they say. Is you car mapped to 95? (Like mine, I think)

Marc


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Stachi said:


> Richie,
> 
> Super Plus has got 98RON.. German Fuel is tolerated in + direction as far as I know, so you will never have less RON then they say. Is you car mapped to 95? (Like mine, I think)
> 
> Marc


Many thanks for the response guys. Sounds like Shell's the winner!

Stachi, I fly to pick up the car at the end of this month and am having an inspection done on the car today so I am not yet sure which fuel it is mapped to take. The ECU is an after market Jap one so maybe it is currently still mapped for the 102RON fuel.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Be sure to post up some pics 

I'd go with Shell too. And don't give it the beans until its mapped for the right fuel 

Marc


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

I've heard most people saying the Aral works better than the shell 100.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

off topic

@Undutched

u are everywere LOL


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Natuerlich! hahah 
In 06 war ich kurz davor einen midnight purple r33 gt-r v-spec zu kaufen hier ausm forum. War damals so down weil ich wieder aus den USA ziehen musste. Is nu halt nen Evo


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

evo schon verkauft??


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Ne, der steht hier noch.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Was für einer?

Marc


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

er hat ein evo 4 in sehr gute zustand.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Fotos?

Marc


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Barros777 R32 und mein Evo.

Hat etwa 90tkm runter. Bei 85000 Motor erneuert (alle Riemen, etc.), alle fluessigkeiten (inkl. AYC). Auto ist komplett Serie bis auf Bremsen. bei etwa 80000 neue batterie und und und.
Auto ist ungewoenhlich sparsam. Ich fahre meist bei 9-9,5l/100km. 

achja, Barros weiss es. Der Evo 4 hat mehr options als der Evo 5-9 lol. z.B. Klimaautomatik oder nen heckscheibenwischer 

















































Wenn du noch mehr Bilder moechtest, sag bescheid!


----------

